# No CPU frequency scaling on core2quad

## Massimo B.

Hi, I seriously followed https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_frequency_scaling, but I can't get the CPU frequency scaling working on that quite common CPU:

```
$ lscpu

Architecture:          x86_64

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                4

On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    4

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                 23

Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8200  @ 2.33GHz

Stepping:              10

CPU MHz:               2327.330

BogoMIPS:              4654.66

L1d cache:             32K

L1i cache:             32K

L2 cache:              2048K

Flags:                 fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm dtherm
```

```
$ lsmod |grep acpi

acpi_cpufreq            5600  0

processor              19300  1 acpi_cpufreq
```

```
$ cpupower frequency-info

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no
```

```
$ ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0{/,cpufreq}

ls: cannot access '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0cpufreq': No such file or directory

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/:

cache/  crash_notes  crash_notes_size  driver@  firmware_node@  power/  subsystem@  topology/  uevent
```

acpi-cpufreq should be the right driver for the core2 line, as pstate is used for the core-i and Sandy Bridge and following.

Or is frequency scaling an issue of the chipset?

```
$ lspci |grep bridge

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 4

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller
```

----------

## Buffoon

I had Q6600, Linux frequency scaling would not work when turbo mode was activated in BIOS. Just my 2 cents.

----------

## mike155

I'd guess that your BIOS settings disable CPU frequency scaling. For example, if you set 'System profile settings' on (some) Dell servers to 'performance', you will see exactly what you posted. As soon as you set it to 'performance

per watt / OS controlled', 'cpupower frequency-info' will show CPU frequency scaling settings.

----------

## Massimo B.

What you cannot see from cpuinfo, this is the low power version Q8200s (sSpec: SLG9T). I'm going to upgrade to a Q9400s soon (SLG9U). I would have preferred the Q9550s (SLGAE) as the latest of the low power series, but those are rare and expensive, not worth the upgrade of that old All-in-one Desktop, but I need a low power version for that machine.

Anyway, missing speed stepping, could that be a special character of the low power (S) versions?

----------

## Massimo B.

I have a new CPU now, the biggest low power version available: Core 2 Quad Q9550s (SLGAE).

After years I powered on that machine and installed an entirely new Gentoo on it, but again the same issue. It must be the main chipset, failing to do cpu scaling. In the bios I did not find any options about that.

The machine:

https://www.helpowl.com/manuals/acer-computers-aspire-z5600-acer-aspire-z5600-desktop-service-guide-79efcbf.pdf

https://www.intel.com/assets/pdf/prodbrief/319946.pdf

The latest BIOS firmware I found and installed was some BIOS_Acer_P01.B2L_A_A, fixing some nvidia and Linux issues.

modprobe acpi-cpufreq says "no such device". I also tried with that integrated into the kernel.

Here is my complete system overview:

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 3

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 4

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) Thermal Subsystem

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] 82801JI (ICH10 Family) Thermal Subsystem

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730/M96-XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RV730/M96-XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

0b:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] SD/MMC Host Controller

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

        Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

0b:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Standard SD Host Controller

        Kernel modules: sdhci_pci

0b:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] MS Host Controller

        Kernel driver in use: jmb38x_ms

        Kernel modules: jmb38x_ms
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07ca:1336 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b185 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 18e8:6252 Qcom 

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0408:3000 Quanta Computer, Inc. Optical dual-touch panel

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 174c:55aa ASMedia Technology Inc. Name: ASM1051E SATA 6Gb/s bridge, ASM1053E SATA 6Gb/s bridge, ASM1153 SATA 3Gb/s bridge, ASM1153E SATA 6Gb/s bridge

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1267:0103 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc G-720 Keyboard

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c012 Logitech, Inc. Mouseman Dual Optical

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

```
[    1.890687] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    1.890690] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    1.890770] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4083534 kiB

[    1.890773] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[    1.890780] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    1.890785] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    1.890806] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    1.890810] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    1.890813] [drm] Loading RV730 Microcode   

[    1.891706] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized   

[    1.891721] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[    1.892881] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[    1.910617] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000014C000).

[    1.910654] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled 

[    1.910659] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880210980c00

[    1.910665] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff880210980c0c

[    1.910879] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c598 and cpu addr 0xffffc9000041c598

[    1.910885] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.910889] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.910892] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit

[    1.910937] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.  

[    1.957469] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    1.957476] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 2 usecs

[    2.143522] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    2.143528] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    2.143800] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    2.143816] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    2.810028] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    2.810283] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors 

[    2.810286] [drm] Connector 0:

[    2.810289] [drm]   LVDS-1

[    2.810292] [drm]   DDC: 0x7f10 0x7f10 0x7f14 0x7f14 0x7f18 0x7f18 0x7f1c 0x7f1c

[    2.810296] [drm]   Encoders:

[    2.810298] [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    2.960024] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2826.232 MHz

[    2.960039] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x28bd0cfed47, max_idle_ns: 440795260754 ns

[    3.873557] radeon 0000:01:00.0: LVDS-1: EDID is invalid:

[    3.873563]  [00] BAD  00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 04 72 d0 01 01 00 00 00

[    3.873566]  [00] BAD  13 13 01 03 80 33 1d 78 0a ee 95 a3 54 4c 99 26

[    3.873570]  [00] BAD  0f 50 54 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01

[    3.873573]  [00] BAD  01 01 01 01 01 01 94 34 80 64 70 38 14 40 32 14

[    3.873576]  [00] BAD  85 00 02 1f 21 00 00 18 00 00 00 fe 00 45 4c 38

[    3.873579]  [00] BAD  0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 fe 00 41

[    3.873582]  [00] BAD  63 65 72 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00 00 00 fe

[    3.873586]  [00] BAD  00 4c 54 4d 32 33 30 48 54 30 31 0a 20 20 00 eb

[    3.873594] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "LVDS-1"

[    3.876372] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE034D000 

[    3.876375] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000  

[    3.876378] [drm] size 8294400

[    3.876380] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    3.876383] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    3.876432] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    3.970146] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    4.334152] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    4.338185] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    4.338224] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    4.338525] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0  

[    4.338691] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    4.338717] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led clo pmp pio slum part ccc sxs

[    4.339222] scsi host0: ahci

[    4.339333] scsi host1: ahci

[    4.339433] scsi host2: ahci

[    4.339535] scsi host3: ahci

[    4.339634] scsi host4: ahci

[    4.339738] scsi host5: ahci

[    4.339811] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfc406000 port 0xfc406100 irq 17

[    4.339834] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfc406000 port 0xfc406180 irq 17

[    4.339856] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfc406000 port 0xfc406200 irq 17

[    4.339878] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfc406000 port 0xfc406280 irq 17

[    4.339899] ata5: DUMMY

[    4.339905] ata6: DUMMY

[    4.339951] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20  

[    4.339967] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    4.339996] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.340076] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found.

[    4.340149] rtc_cmos 00:01: RTC can wake from S4

[    4.340308] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    4.340376] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    4.340417] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    4.340508] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    4.340692] sched_clock: Marking stable (4340638670, 0)->(4677726797, -337088127)

[    4.340948] registered taskstats version 1  

[    4.340975] zswap: loaded using pool lzo/zbud

[    4.341427] rtc_cmos 00:01: setting system clock to 2017-10-26 04:30:54 UTC (1508992254)

[    4.671148] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.840020] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.840064] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    4.840104] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    4.840617] ata4.00: ATA-9: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series, CXM01B1Q, max UDMA/133

[    4.840647] ata4.00: 500118192 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    4.841774] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.842668] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA31B, max UDMA/133

[    4.843523] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    4.844385] ata2.00: ATAPI: Slimtype BD  E  DL4ETS, QA12, max UDMA/100

[    4.846353] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    4.847379] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 A31B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.848403] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/932 GiB)

[    4.849280] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.850153] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.850162] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.854694] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    4.861841] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Slimtype BD  E  DL4ETS    QA12 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.866633] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.882481] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SSD 830  1B1Q PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.883519] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 500118192 512-byte logical blocks: (256 GB/238 GiB)

[    4.884452] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    4.885348] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.885356] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.887725]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 sdb5  

[    4.888819] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    4.890477] Freeing unused kernel memory: 860K

[    4.891368] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    4.892529] Freeing unused kernel memory: 636K

[    4.893711] Freeing unused kernel memory: 116K

[    4.894613] MuQSS CPU scheduler v0.161 by Con Kolivas.

[    4.934552] dracut: dracut-045

[    5.026441] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.37.0-ioctl (2017-09-20) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    5.034663] systemd-udevd[240]: starting version 3.2.4

[    5.036678] udevd[241]: starting eudev-3.2.4

[    5.055899] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.057686] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    5.061835] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.063054] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    5.064115] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    5.067195] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    5.068618] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    5.070834] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    5.071097] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfc404000

[    5.072154] sdhci-pci 0000:0b:00.0: SDHCI controller found [197b:2382] (rev 0)

[    5.073358] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:0b:00.0] using DMA

[    5.074525] sdhci-pci 0000:0b:00.2: SDHCI controller found [197b:2381] (rev 0)

[    5.075684] sdhci-pci 0000:0b:00.2: Refusing to bind to secondary interface.

[    5.087218] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.088308] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.089397] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.090557] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.091636] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck ehci_hcd

[    5.092938] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    5.094189] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.095349] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected   

[    5.096823] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.097906] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    5.099128] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    5.104119] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    5.104152] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xfc405000

[    5.104671] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda caddy

[    5.104673] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    5.104783] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    5.117528] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.118742] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    5.119806] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.120965] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.122009] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck ehci_hcd

[    5.123100] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    5.124373] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.125400] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected   

[    5.128320] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    5.129756] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.130941] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    5.132062] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001820

[    5.133114] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.134210] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.135292] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.136346] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck uhci_hcd

[    5.137392] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    5.138546] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.139573] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected   

[    5.140776] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.141788] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    5.142794] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 17, io base 0x00001840

[    5.143779] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.144790] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.145819] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.146822] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck uhci_hcd

[    5.147824] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    5.148854] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.149763] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected   

[    5.150974] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.151945] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    5.153006] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

[    5.154051] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.154952] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.155988] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.156906] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck uhci_hcd

[    5.157870] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    5.158889] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.159821] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected   

[    5.160986] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.161927] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    5.162876] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001880

[    5.163851] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.164756] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.165692] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.166583] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck uhci_hcd

[    5.167512] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    5.168491] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.169379] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected   

[    5.170514] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.171413] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    5.172352] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x000018a0

[    5.173286] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.174210] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.175151] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.176014] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck uhci_hcd

[    5.176985] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    5.178063] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.178950] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected   

[    5.180109] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.180956] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    5.181953] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x000018c0

[    5.182860] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.183734] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.184654] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    5.185561] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 4.13.8-ck uhci_hcd

[    5.186472] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    5.187481] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.188372] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected   

[    5.360046] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "LVDS-1"

[    5.710018] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    5.748485] bcache: bch_journal_replay() journal replay done, 417 keys in 24 entries, seq 177658

[    5.749453] bcache: register_cache() registered cache device sdb4

[    5.749565] bcache: register_bdev() registered backing device sda

[    5.880011] usb 3-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    5.901373] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0408, idProduct=3000

[    5.902300] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.903163] usb 6-1: Product: Optical Touch Screen

[    5.904033] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Quanta Computer Inc.

[    6.084060] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c012

[    6.084954] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    6.085927] usb 3-2: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[    6.086832] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Logitech 

[    6.430010] usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    6.430012] usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    6.597948] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b185

[    6.597972] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    6.597997] usb 2-2: Product: HD Video WebCam

[    6.598011] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Chicony  

[    6.598024] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: CNF9112-000001

[    6.616147] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1267, idProduct=0103

[    6.616166] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    6.962320] bcache: bch_cached_dev_attach() Caching sda as bcache0 on set 94996202-893e-4e83-8952-1974268b2710

[    6.970019] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    7.080021] usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    7.248513] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=174c, idProduct=55aa

[    7.248538] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[    7.248562] usb 1-5: Product: USB3-SATA-UASP1(modForGentoo)

[    7.248580] usb 1-5: Manufacturer: StoreJet Transcend

[    7.248596] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 3693070883579247478

[    7.252934] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    7.254522] scsi host6: uas

[    7.262143] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST2000LM 003 HN-M201RAD   0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    7.370550] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    7.371647] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[    7.371677] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    7.372153] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    7.373262] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[    7.374018] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    7.410397] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.680010] usb 2-6: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    7.786918] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    7.788114] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    7.790129] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:046D:C012.0001/input/input0

[    7.791410] hid-generic 0003:046D:C012.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input0

[    7.792818] input: HID 1267:0103 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/0003:1267:0103.0002/input/input1

[    7.796188] usb 7-1: New USB device found, idVendor=18e8, idProduct=6252

[    7.797497] usb 7-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    7.798767] usb 7-1: Product: Broadcom Bluetooth USB

[    7.800062] usb 7-1: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    7.848574] usb 2-6: New USB device found, idVendor=07ca, idProduct=1336

[    7.849854] usb 2-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    7.851120] usb 2-6: Product: AVerMedia A336 MiniCard Hybrid DVB-T

[    7.852346] usb 2-6: Manufacturer: AVerMedia TECHNOLOGIES, Inc.

[    7.853571] usb 2-6: SerialNumber: 000000000000

[    7.860059] hid-generic 0003:1267:0103.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [HID 1267:0103] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input0

[    7.861597] input: HID 1267:0103 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.1/0003:1267:0103.0003/input/input2

[    7.930046] hid-generic 0003:1267:0103.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [HID 1267:0103] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1/input1

[    7.931843] input: Quanta Computer Inc. Optical Touch Screen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/0003:0408:3000.0004/input/input3

[    7.933189] hid-generic 0003:0408:3000.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [Quanta Computer Inc. Optical Touch Screen] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

[    8.011594] dracut: luksOpen /dev/bcache0 luks-cae6cb89-57c3-4837-91a1-e28b2e2f44e0

[   17.485138] random: crng init done

[   18.006632] NET: Registered protocol family 38

[   18.290030] raid6: sse2x1   gen()  4948 MB/s

[   18.460018] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  4775 MB/s

[   18.630015] raid6: sse2x2   gen()  5258 MB/s

[   18.800011] raid6: sse2x2   xor()  5823 MB/s

[   18.970013] raid6: sse2x4   gen()  8226 MB/s

[   19.140006] raid6: sse2x4   xor()  6736 MB/s

[   19.141312] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 gen() 8226 MB/s

[   19.142616] raid6: .... xor() 6736 MB/s, rmw enabled

[   19.143914] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[   19.146736] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[   19.240012]    prefetch64-sse: 12122.400 MB/sec

[   19.340008]    generic_sse: 10632.400 MB/sec

[   19.341346] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (12122.400 MB/sec)

[   19.387124] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-generic

[   19.389409] BTRFS: device label gentoo devid 1 transid 10237 /dev/dm-0

[   19.449040] dracut: luksOpen /dev/sdb2 luks-e58808c3-28c6-4d94-b55e-81f123a7d200

[   29.205958] PM: Starting manual resume from disk

[   29.218794] BTRFS info (device dm-0): disk space caching is enabled

[   29.220184] BTRFS info (device dm-0): has skinny extents

[   29.314822] BTRFS info (device dm-0): detected SSD devices, enabling SSD mode

[   29.405989] dracut: Mounted root filesystem /dev/mapper/luks-cae6cb89-57c3-4837-91a1-e28b2e2f44e0

[   29.489124] dracut: Switching root

[   30.631804] udevd[1123]: starting version 3.2.4

[   30.678491] udevd[1124]: starting eudev-3.2.4

[   30.741643] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

[   30.741660] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   30.741749] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5

[   30.741755] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   30.747608] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   30.759986] (NULL device *): hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().

[   30.764160] acpi device:01: registered as cooling_device5

[   30.764208] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/device:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[   30.775960] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[   30.775961] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (22 C)

[   30.778404] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   30.778414] r8169 0000:05:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   30.778711] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc9000006d000, 00:26:9e:69:e7:45, XID 081000c0 IRQ 16

[   30.778713] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   30.781857] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: enabling device (0001 -> 0003)

[   30.782040] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[   30.791635] bcache: register_bcache() error opening /dev/sda: device already registered

[   30.817205] bcache: register_bcache() error opening /dev/sdb4: device already registered

[   31.004572] vboxdrv: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[   31.005954] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores

[   31.021061] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x1c2 offMax=0x3575

[   31.121543] vboxdrv: TSC mode is Synchronous, tentative frequency 2826231672 Hz

[   31.121544] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 5.1.30 (interface 0x002a0000)

[   31.123203] VBoxNetFlt: Successfully started.

[   31.135164] VBoxNetAdp: Successfully started.

[   31.174835] VBoxPciLinuxInit

[   31.174842] vboxpci: pci-stub module not available, cannot detach PCI devices

[   31.174843] vboxpci: IOMMU not found (not compiled)

[   31.253733] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   31.428618] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

[   31.428629] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link down

[   33.187303] r8169 0000:05:00.0 eth0: link up

[   40.376071] device-mapper: table: 254:2: adding target device sdc caused an alignment inconsistency: physical_block_size=4096, logical_block_size=512, alignment_offset=0, start=2097152

[   40.376073] device-mapper: table: 254:2: adding target device sdc caused an alignment inconsistency: physical_block_size=4096, logical_block_size=512, alignment_offset=0, start=2097152

[   40.435337] BTRFS: device label mobile_data devid 1 transid 8933 /dev/dm-2

[   42.639616] BTRFS info (device dm-0): not using ssd allocation scheme

[   42.639619] BTRFS info (device dm-0): force lzo compression

[   42.639621] BTRFS info (device dm-0): enabling auto defrag

[   42.639625] BTRFS info (device dm-0): disk space caching is enabled

[   42.732159] Adding 10483708k swap on /dev/mapper/luks-e58808c3-28c6-4d94-b55e-81f123a7d200.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:10483708k SSFS

[   42.773366] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   48.048932] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   49.381624] FS-Cache: Loaded

[   49.386433] CacheFiles: Loaded

[   49.595008] FS-Cache: Cache "mycache" added (type cachefiles)

[   49.595011] CacheFiles: File cache on dm-0 registered

[   49.949907] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "LVDS-1"

[   49.949977] [drm] Got built-in EDID base block and 0 extensions from "edid/1920x1080.bin" for connector "LVDS-1"

[   49.960308] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[   49.960309] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[   49.960310] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[   49.960310] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[   50.116874] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[   50.278141] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   50.754774] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (65536 buckets, 262144 max)

[   50.756631] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[   50.759607] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[  105.863370] prelink[8534]: segfault at 7ffdee2aebb0 ip 000000000041ce20 sp 00007ffdee2a7b68 error 4 in prelink[400000+4c000]

[ 6408.742247] BTRFS info (device dm-2): force zlib compression

[ 6408.742251] BTRFS info (device dm-2): enabling auto defrag

[ 6408.742253] BTRFS info (device dm-2): disk space caching is enabled

[ 6408.742255] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents

[ 6863.990855] BTRFS info (device dm-2): force zlib compression

[ 6863.990859] BTRFS info (device dm-2): enabling auto defrag

[ 6863.990861] BTRFS info (device dm-2): disk space caching is enabled

[ 6863.990862] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents

[ 7128.928797] BTRFS info (device dm-2): force zlib compression

[ 7128.928800] BTRFS info (device dm-2): enabling auto defrag

[ 7128.928801] BTRFS info (device dm-2): disk space caching is enabled

[ 7128.928802] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents

[ 9067.888752] BTRFS info (device dm-2): force zlib compression

[ 9067.888760] BTRFS info (device dm-2): enabling auto defrag

[ 9067.888761] BTRFS info (device dm-2): disk space caching is enabled

[ 9067.888762] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents

[10175.154414] BTRFS info (device dm-2): force zlib compression

[10175.154417] BTRFS info (device dm-2): enabling auto defrag

[10175.154418] BTRFS info (device dm-2): disk space caching is enabled

[10175.154420] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents

[10766.768909] BTRFS info (device dm-2): force zlib compression

[10766.768914] BTRFS info (device dm-2): enabling auto defrag

[10766.768915] BTRFS info (device dm-2): disk space caching is enabled

[10766.768917] BTRFS info (device dm-2): has skinny extents
```

```
# uname -a

Linux mobalindesk 4.13.8-ck #15 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 22 18:51:26 CEST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Massimo B.

Compressed kernel config:

```
# zgrep "^CONFIG_" /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MIN=28

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS_MAX=32

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MIN=8

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS_MAX=16

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_THREAD_INFO_IN_TASK=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MUQSS=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_EFFECTIVE_AFF_MASK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_FORCE_IRQ_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_SRCU=y

CONFIG_TREE_SRCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

CONFIG_RCU_NEED_SEGCBLIST=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST=y

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_DELAY=500

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_PRINTK_SAFE_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=13

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_NMI=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MEMBARRIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_SLAB_MERGE_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_CRASH_CORE=y

CONFIG_KEXEC_CORE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_FORTIFY_SOURCE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SET_MEMORY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CLK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR_PERF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GCC_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR=y

CONFIG_THIN_ARCHIVES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_WITHIN_STACK_FRAMES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_PUD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EXIT_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_BITS=28

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MMAP_RND_COMPAT_BITS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_COMPAT_MMAP_BASES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_STACK_VALIDATION=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_VMAP_STACK=y

CONFIG_VMAP_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

CONFIG_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

CONFIG_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_SCSI_REQUEST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_WBT=y

CONFIG_BLK_WBT_SQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_WBT_MQ=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_BLK_MQ_PCI=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="noop"

CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_MQ_IOSCHED_KYBER=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ=y

CONFIG_UNINLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_FAST_FEATURE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=m

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MNATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SMT_NICE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC_PRIO=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_RAPL=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_CSTATE=y

CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_GUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_KSM=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_MADVISE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_THP_SWAP=y

CONFIG_THP_SWAP=y

CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGE_PAGECACHE=y

CONFIG_CLEANCACHE=y

CONFIG_FRONTSWAP=y

CONFIG_ZSWAP=y

CONFIG_ZPOOL=y

CONFIG_ZBUD=y

CONFIG_ZSMALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ZONE_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_HIGH_VMA_FLAGS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PKEYS=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1   

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MEMORY_PROTECTION_KEYS=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100_MUQSS=y

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SKIP_SYNC=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_CLK=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_CSTATE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPPC_LIB=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ATTR_SET=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_LOCKLESS_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ELFCORE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_NET_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_LOG_COMMON=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT=""

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_GRO_CELLS=y

CONFIG_MAY_USE_DEVLINK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EBPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R700_rlc.bin radeon/RV730_smc.bin radeon/RV710_uvd.bin edid/1920x1080.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=m

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_ZRAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BCACHE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_MQ_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_MDIO_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_MDIO_BUS=m

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_EARLYCON=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MID=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_PPS=m

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=m

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_EMERGENCY_POWEROFF_DELAY_MS=0   

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_OVERALLOC=100

CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL=y

CONFIG_DRM_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_DRM_PANEL_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

CONFIG_FB_NOTIFY=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_HDMI=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS=80

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS=25

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_UAS=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_STORAGE_NUM_BUFFERS=2

CONFIG_USB_LIBCOMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_USB_U_ETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_F_ECM=m

CONFIG_USB_F_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_F_RNDIS=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_MINORS=8

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=m

CONFIG_MEMSTICK=m

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_JMICRON_38X=m

CONFIG_EDAC_ATOMIC_SCRUB=y

CONFIG_EDAC_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_MC146818_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_I2C_AND_SPI=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_DMA_VIRTUAL_CHANNELS=m

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HSU_DMA=m

CONFIG_SYNC_FILE=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HP_WIRELESS=m

CONFIG_INTEL_IPS=m

CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

CONFIG_CLKDEV_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CLK_PREPARE=y

CONFIG_COMMON_CLK=y

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_PCC=y

CONFIG_ARM_GIC_MAX_NR=1

CONFIG_RAS=y

CONFIG_DAX=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_DMI_SCAN_MACHINE_NON_EFI_FALLBACK=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=m

CONFIG_EFI_ESRT=y

CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_MAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_RUNTIME_WRAPPERS=y

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m

CONFIG_F2FS_FS=m

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_FSCACHE=m

CONFIG_FSCACHE_STATS=y

CONFIG_CACHEFILES=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_KERNFS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=m

CONFIG_NFS_V4=m

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4_2=y

CONFIG_PNFS_FILE_LAYOUT=m

CONFIG_PNFS_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_PNFS_FLEXFILE_LAYOUT=m

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1_IMPLEMENTATION_ID_DOMAIN="kernel.org"

CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_GRACE_PERIOD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_BACKCHANNEL=y

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CIFS_SMB311=y

CONFIG_CIFS_FSCACHE=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_LOGLEVEL_DEFAULT=7

CONFIG_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL_DEFAULT=4

CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO_REDUCED=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_SECTION_MISMATCH_WARN_ONLY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_DEFAULT_ENABLE=0x1

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_VIRTUAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KASAN=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_KCOV=y

CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_CHECK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT=0

CONFIG_SCHED_INFO=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FENTRY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_UBSAN_SANITIZE_ALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEVMEM_IS_ALLOWED=y

CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HARDENED_USERCOPY_ALLOCATOR=y

CONFIG_HARDENED_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG_DEFAULT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KPP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ACOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MCRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GLUE_HELPER_X86=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECHAINIV=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1_SSSE3=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256_SSSE3=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512_SSSE3=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256_MB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512_MB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64_3WAY=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZ4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZ4HC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DRBG_MENU=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DRBG_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DRBG=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_JITTERENTROPY=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_SKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_RATIONAL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NET_UTILS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_FAST_MULTIPLIER=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZ4_COMPRESS=m

CONFIG_LZ4HC_COMPRESS=m

CONFIG_LZ4_DECOMPRESS=m

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ALLOCATOR=y

CONFIG_INTERVAL_TREE=y

CONFIG_RADIX_TREE_MULTIORDER=y

CONFIG_ASSOCIATIVE_ARRAY=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT_MAP=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_GLOB=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_OID_REGISTRY=m

CONFIG_UCS2_STRING=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SG_POOL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SG_CHAIN=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PMEM_API=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_UACCESS_FLUSHCACHE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_MMIO_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_SBITMAP=y
```

----------

## Jaglover

```
cpupower frequency-info
```

What it tells to you?

----------

## Massimo B.

```
# cpupower frequency-info

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: Not Available

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: Not Available

  maximum transition latency:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

Not Available

  available cpufreq governors: Not Available

  Unable to determine current policy

  current CPU frequency: Unable to call hardware

  current CPU frequency:  Unable to call to kernel

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no
```

----------

## Jaglover

Do you get the same if you boot some good Linux livecd, like SystemRescue?

----------

